# HIS Radeon 6970 FS



## xxmorpheus

Sup,


Selling a 6970 pretty much brand new. Took it out of box, used it once, then bought a second 6990. Asking 250$. 


http://s1138.photobucket.com/albums...on=view&current=2011-12-10_13-55-59_917-1.jpg

http://s1138.photobucket.com/albums...tion=view&current=2011-12-10_13-56-48_811.jpg


----------



## xxmorpheus

Dropped to 250.00. Final offer. Goes for 379.99


----------



## valtopps

xxmorpheus has exceeded their stored private messages quota
clean out your old pms


----------



## xxmorpheus

done


----------



## 87dtna

Amazing deal bump.

If it would fit my case I'd be interested...haha


----------



## xxmorpheus

sold. seriously im not sure why it took so long, i was pratically giving away a brand new card..


----------

